
JRuby+Truffle: Why it’s important to optimise the tricky parts [pdf] - norswap
https://ia801503.us.archive.org/32/items/vmss16/seaton.pdf
======
rubyfan
Anyone know when's this going to be ready for prime time?

~~~
norswap
It seems quite mature already, runs Rails and passes 100% of the Ruby specs.

I think it's going to become the default in JRuby, but probably not before
Java9 comes out, which includes a crucial component that enables Graal to sit
on top of HotSpot (currently you need a modified VM).

